# KVM: no connection driver available for  [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Hab ein Problem mit virt-manager und libvirtd   irgendwie bekomm ich keine Verbindung zu libvirt...

Die Meldung lautet: 

```
no connection driver available for qemu:///system

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/connection.py", line 992, in _try_open

    None], flags)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/libvirt.py", line 107, in openAuth

    if ret is None:raise libvirtError('virConnectOpenAuth() failed')

libvirtError: no connection driver available for qemu:///system

```

Die Konfig hab ich schon angepasst:

```
#################################################################

#

# UNIX socket access controls

#

# Set the UNIX domain socket group ownership. This can be used to

# allow a 'trusted' set of users access to management capabilities

# without becoming root.

#

# This is restricted to 'root' by default.

unix_sock_group = "kvm"

# Set the UNIX socket permissions for the R/O socket. This is used

# for monitoring VM status only

#

# Default allows any user. If setting group ownership may want to

# restrict this to:

unix_sock_ro_perms = "0777"

# Set the UNIX socket permissions for the R/W socket. This is used

# for full management of VMs

#

# Default allows only root. If PolicyKit is enabled on the socket,

# the default will change to allow everyone (eg, 0777)

#

# If not using PolicyKit and setting group ownership for access

# control then you may want to relax this to:

unix_sock_rw_perms = "0770"

# Set the name of the directory in which sockets will be found/created.

#unix_sock_dir = "/var/run/libvirt"

#################################################################

#

# Authentication.

#

#  - none: do not perform auth checks. If you can connect to the

#          socket you are allowed. This is suitable if there are

#          restrictions on connecting to the socket (eg, UNIX

#          socket permissions), or if there is a lower layer in

#          the network providing auth (eg, TLS/x509 certificates)

#

#  - sasl: use SASL infrastructure. The actual auth scheme is then

#          controlled from /etc/sasl2/libvirt.conf. For the TCP

#          socket only GSSAPI & DIGEST-MD5 mechanisms will be used.

#          For non-TCP or TLS sockets,  any scheme is allowed.

#

#  - polkit: use PolicyKit to authenticate. This is only suitable

#            for use on the UNIX sockets. The default policy will

#            require a user to supply their own password to gain

#            full read/write access (aka sudo like), while anyone

#            is allowed read/only access.

#

# Set an authentication scheme for UNIX read-only sockets

# By default socket permissions allow anyone to connect

#

# To restrict monitoring of domains you may wish to enable

# an authentication mechanism here

auth_unix_ro = "none"

# Set an authentication scheme for UNIX read-write sockets

# By default socket permissions only allow root. If PolicyKit

# support was compiled into libvirt, the default will be to

# use 'polkit' auth.

#

# If the unix_sock_rw_perms are changed you may wish to enable

# an authentication mechanism here

auth_unix_rw = "none"

# Change the authentication scheme for TCP sockets.

#

# If you don't enable SASL, then all TCP traffic is cleartext.

# Don't do this outside of a dev/test scenario. For real world

# use, always enable SASL and use the GSSAPI or DIGEST-MD5

# mechanism in /etc/sasl2/libvirt.conf

#auth_tcp = "sasl"

auth_tcp = "none"

# Change the authentication scheme for TLS sockets.

#

# TLS sockets already have encryption provided by the TLS

# layer, and limited authentication is done by certificates

#

# It is possible to make use of any SASL authentication

# mechanism as well, by using 'sasl' for this option

#auth_tls = "none"

```

Useflags sind:

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libnl-1.1-r2  USE="-doc" 283 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/vte-0.26.2  USE="python -debug -doc -glade (-introspection)" 1,281 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Text-CSV-1.20  USE="-test" 54 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycurl-7.19.0  USE="-examples" 70 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/bridge-utils-1.4  32 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/netcat6-1.0-r2  USE="nls -bluetooth -ipv6" 259 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libssh2-1.2.7  USE="zlib -gcrypt" 570 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.28.1  550 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.19  USE="-debug -doc -test" 747 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/libvirt-0.8.6-r1  USE="libvirtd lvm network nls parted phyp python udev virtualbox -avahi -caps -debug -iscsi -json -lxc -macvtap -nfs -numa -openvz -pcap -policykit -qemu -sasl (-selinux) -uml -xen" 12,987 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/urlgrabber-3.9.1  71 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.4.2  USE="python -examples (-introspection) -sasl" 428 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.32.0-r1  USE="-debug -doc (-introspection) -ldap -policykit" 1,506 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1  USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/virtinst-0.500.4  557 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/virt-manager-0.8.5  USE="-gnome-keyring -policykit -sasl" 1,859 kB

```

Kann mir jemand erklären wieso das Ding meckert? vor  ca 6 Monaten lief  KVM noch 1a  -.-'

*heul*

----------

## root_tux_linux

Solved...

qemu useflag wars -.-'

----------

## till

thx -> that answer was helpfull for me too  :Wink: 

----------

## maratbn

Can you guys please explain what your solution is here.

Könnt ihr bitte erklären, was Ihre Lösung hier ist.

----------

## SigHunter

 *maratbn wrote:*   

> Can you guys please explain what your solution is here.
> 
> Könnt ihr bitte erklären, was Ihre Lösung hier ist.

 

their solution was to build app-emulation/libvirt with qemu useflag. 

it also helped me, thx!

----------

## trein

Vielen Dank, die Herrschaften!  :Wink: 

Ihr habt mir heute noch geholfen. Ich liebe Google und die "Gentoo Community!"

Tony

----------

## RAPHEAD

Hi, worked for me too. THX!

----------

